# A Small Victory for Common Sense



## bookslover (Mar 17, 2012)

My local grocery store (one of the major chains - Albertsons) has gotten rid of its "organic" section of the produce department. I can't recall, on my many weekly trips there over the years, anyone shopping in that section, though the store had it up for several years. Since there is zero difference, nutritionally, between organic produce and regular produce - but the former is much more expensive - this is, as I said, a small victory for common sense. Good riddance!

Now, about those new, modern light bulbs that cost $50 a crack...


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 17, 2012)

bookslover said:


> Now, about those new, modern light bulbs that cost $50 a crack...



Yeah, not only did they con us into spending $5.00 on something that used to cost 50 cents, but now we have to dispose of them specially because they are "hazardous waste." The mercury that makes the new lightbulbs glow is much more poisonous than the carbon that made the old ones work. Only a liberal could take something that was cheap and safe and turn into something that is expensive and poisonous, all in the name of "improving" the environment.


----------



## Edward (Mar 17, 2012)

bookslover said:


> one of the major chains - Albertsons



I'm not sure that they qualify as a major any more. They shut down or sold off most of their stores (and their name) and then some of the Boise crowd (where the original chain was located) and an investment group licensed back the name for some of the stores that couldn't find a buyer. They've since managed to sell off some of the retained markets (while continuing to shut down stores). In your part of the country, you are probably dealing with the stores which were sold to SuperValu - over 500 grocery stores in several regions initially, but I think they've shrunk.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 17, 2012)

Unless I'm mistaken the selling point of 'organic' vegetables is not only the alleged superior nutritional value, but it is supposedly grown without using pesticides or chemical fertilizers. I'm not defending the organic stuff BTW. I've been eating the standard "cheap" veggies too long to worry about it now. The light bulb thing is a travesty.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 20, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Now, about those new, modern light bulbs that cost $50 a crack...
> ...



Amen, brother!


----------



## FCC (Mar 20, 2012)

The organic label sometimes distinquishes between produce raised au natural and those raised with heapings of pesticides and man made fertilizers. Several vegetables and fruits take in and actually store the pesticides and chemical fertilizers, thus passing the "benefits" on to you, the consumer! Then you can add to the equation man's continued attempts to tamper with God's original produce by genetically engineering the produce. The end results of this tampering are unknown and might be better avoided if you can. 

My family buys a mixture of organic and regular produce. My wife has spent much time researching the allegations and attempting to determine which varieties actually store the additives in their cellular structure. I find it funny that the organic is more expensive, when it is actually grown and handled in a much simpler fashion than the other!


----------

